# Visa lawyer



## marieandroger (Jul 31, 2013)

hi everyone!

I am looking for a good lawyer to help process my PR application. My husband is a SA citizen and we have been married 5.5 years. I have been told I can apply for PR, but we are living in Spain and the embassy here tells us that we have to apply from inside South Africa. ON a previous phone call, they told me I have to apply from inside South Africa or from the country I reside in, but since they don´t have an immigration officer in Madrid, I must apply from South Africa. Either way, we are planning on moving to CT in 4-5 years, so I would like to get the process going. Anyone knows of a good lawyer who can help process the application? THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

marieandroger said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking for a good lawyer to help process my PR application. My husband is a SA citizen and we have been married 5.5 years. I have been told I can apply for PR, but we are living in Spain and the embassy here tells us that we have to apply from inside South Africa. ON a previous phone call, they told me I have to apply from inside South Africa or from the country I reside in, but since they don´t have an immigration officer in Madrid, I must apply from South Africa. Either way, we are planning on moving to CT in 4-5 years, so I would like to get the process going. Anyone knows of a good lawyer who can help process the application? THANK YOU!!!!!!


Hi there,

I am really not sure why a lot of the embassies says that you cannot apply for PR outside SA, this is completely inaccurate but you are not the first one to be told this. Anyway, if you need a good immigration lawyer in SA I can recommend the firm that I have used for my applications. They are called Eisenberg and Associates and they are located in Cape Town with a satellite office in Joburg. You will find them if you google. 

Saartjie


----------

